# Little League Baseball Tournament



## moviequeen1 (Aug 6, 2019)

One of my favorite sports  events I always look forward to in August is the Little League Baseball Tournament
It started this past weekend with regional action,continues this wk with elimination rounds
The teams that win their region head next to Williamsport,Pa for the championship week
I'm always amazed how talented these 10-12 yr old kids are 
ESPN is broadcasting the games in afternoon,night schedule starts at 7pm


----------



## StarSong (Aug 6, 2019)

MQ, I feel the same.   Each year we look at going to some of the elimination games but the ones near us are 100 degrees in the shade.  We opt to watch them on TV and closely follow the series in Williamsport.  

Love the LLWS!


----------



## 911 (Aug 6, 2019)

We have a local team still alive in the tournament. In 2015, another local team (Red Land) won the LLWS. The town had a parade and presented the team members with some pretty nice perks like; free haircuts, free DQ treats, free meals, etc. The kids really ate it up. They were treated like celebrities. Why not? They worked hard and played even harder. 

I was a member of the Governor’s security in the 1980’s under Dick Thornburg. The Governor was invited for some type of ceremony, maybe it was to throw out the first pitch, I forget, but we went. Very exciting. I can understand why the kids get all hyped to get to Williamsport.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2019)

As always, I've been following this series closely - this year has an especially terrific group of kids and some of the games have been nail-biters.  I love how the big leaguers are also hooked on the LLWS.  

It's my favorite sporting event each year, hands down. A few weeks ago my husband and I were trying to figure out some time to go RVing. He first suggested this week, but when we realized it would fall during LLWS play we scrapped the idea immediately. 

We're now getting to the championship rounds. Anyone who loves baseball should check these games out. They're on ESPN channels.


----------



## 911 (Aug 23, 2019)

Just a piece of advice——-Stay out of Williamsport during LLWS play. Really!! You’d be lucky to find a hotel room, campsite or a diner to eat.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2019)

We are planning to go to the LLWS one day and understand we'd need to make reservations a year in advance.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I forget her name but I have enjoyed watching the little girl play.


----------



## 911 (Aug 24, 2019)

StarSong said:


> We are planning to go to the LLWS one day and understand we'd need to make reservations a year in advance.



A little unsolicited advise. Try to get a hotel as close to the ballpark as possible. There are plenty of both hotels and restaurants within a mile of the main stadium. You will want to avoid driving around as much as possible. Traffic is unGodly heavy during that period in time.

Also, be sure to visit the Hall of Excellence while there. You will see some well known names.

If you take any kids along, be sure to check out Knoebel’s Amusement Park for a very inexpensive family fun day of rides and entertainment.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'll be sad when this tournament ends tomorrow.IN the 1st game this afternoon Curao  beat Japan in a tight game 5-4 for international title,plays the winner of the U.S. title,Louisiana vs Hawaii
All of the games have been great fun to watch,the kids are all so talented


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 25, 2019)

I just finished watching the final game of this yr's Little League baseball tournament
The international winner,Curacao played the U.S. winner,from Louisana
Louisiana was just too powerful, they won 8-0.
One of the U.S. players,Reese Rouselle now holds the title of most hits in the tournament with 17
Its amazing what the team has accomplished,they lost their 1st game to Hawaii,after that they never looked back.The  team was created only 6 yrs ago,quite impressive
All in all it was a terrific tournament like it is every year


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 1, 2019)

Louisiana always has a top ranked LL team. Today's little league is no comparison to when I played 60 years ago.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2019)

It was a spectacular series, wasn't it?  We watched nearly every game... sometimes 4 in one day thanks to the DVR.


----------

